# GP6 -> GP5



## Augury (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey people,
Can someone convert GP6 tabs for me please (just export them to an old format)? I dont own Guitar Pro 6 (only GP5) and want to open this tabs:
911Tabs.Com - External Link

Thanks!


----------



## only6 (Aug 21, 2011)

Here you go. I'm taking this off of my dropbox in one week so grab it while you can
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/0pkhmutquh94hwx/the_faceless_the_eidolon_reality.gp5?dl=1


----------



## Augury (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you so much!

Here are the tabs if some1 else need them:
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/0pkhmutquh94hwx/the_faceless_the_eidolon_reality.gp5?dl=1http://www.mediafire.com/?o8yts7br40n3c9a


----------



## johnthefreeman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

I actually found this today.
Tab-Exporter.net - Tabs reader and exporter compatible with Guitar Pro, Power Tab, Midi, Tef, ...

Basically, upload ANY sort of tab file (including gpx), it converts it, then you can download it in any format.


----------

